# Samsung PN51E550



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Good Morning Gentlemen, 
First off hope everyone had a Merry Christmas yesterday. As I attempted to turn my tv on this morning the red light flashes, tv light came on but then shut off and continued until I unplugged the Tv. The tv worked fine all last night If you look at the screen from the side you can see what is almost like "burned" on the screen which is the Netflix are you still watching this screen. Has anything experience and issue like this before. Thanks in advance


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Samsung, first step, look for swollen caps. 

Screen burn is a fact of life with PDPs if you leave static images on them for long periods. It usually is not a problem unless you either run very high contrast or leave the same thing on the screen constantly, or both. Over time, however, phosphors do age, and do so differentially if static images are present.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Thank you for responding, if that indeed is the issue is it a DIY job? Also I've had the tv unplugged for 2 days now and when I do attempt to turn tv on the backlight flashes and then shuts off/on


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

It could be lots of things. Could be anything from a few bad caps that are obvious to a bad panel. Iwould start by just looking things over carefully. Look for swollen caps, burned parts, etc. Whether something is a DIY job depends on your ability and willingness.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

After you mentioned the caps I did some research and there have been a ton of complaints regarding this issue and actually had a lawsuit against Samsung. After reading the complaints it seems to be the exact issue I'm having so thank you for mentioning that. I'm going to open it up tomorrow to take a look.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

I opened her up..


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Are any of those caps swollen or loose/wobley? Do you smell any burned smell anywhere?


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Well to be honest I really didn't notice anything out of the ordinary like I was hoping to. I'm going to do another inspection tomorrow and then call around and get some prices on repair. I purchased a new tv yesterday but have buyers remorse because I rather keep the samsung


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

So I didn't get the TV checked out because it would be very costly, so I let it sit for the last week and then plugged it in and it worked.... For a few minutes then went back to cycle on and off. Could it be a power supply issue?


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

I tried to plug in BR it started cycling, I unplugged and this what I get


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

I really don't know what happened or is happening but it's working as of this moment






and it has since stopped about 20 minutes in and now can't get the picture up


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Took it to repair shop ended up being the display panel which I don't understand how it happen but it would cost more then the TV to replace, so I returned the TV i just bought and got a Vizio 4K UHD 50inch which is an entry level 4K but I'm excited about it


----------

